# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Σβησμένα post και θέματα

## Papas00zas

Καλησπέρα σας .
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό όποτε μπαίνω υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ.Συγκεκριμένα στο προτελευταίο θέμα μου με μια τηλεόραση beko και λίγο μετά όλα μα όλα τα θέματα μαζί με τις απαντήσεις μου έχουν σβηστεί με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει το μήνυμα ότι δεν βρέθηκαν λέξεις που να ταιριάζουν,παρακαλώ δοκιμάστε με άλλους όρους αναζήτησης(η το σχετικό δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς).
Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα βρω παρόλα αυτά στις κατηγορίες που δημιουργήθηκαν υπάρχουν. 
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται....αλλά αν μπορεί να βρεθεί μια λύση θα βοηθούσε.Αν και λίγο που είδα πρέπει το θέμα να είναι γενικευμένο.

----------

